# Sumatra Driftwood



## Superman (30 Jan 2008)

THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED BY DAN CRAWFORD.

A statement issued by Unipac says - "As has been commented on, the wood is nothing like Sumatra. Moreover, we have never done any business with this supplier"

UNIPAC supply great products and the actions of onlineaquariumstore should not be allowed to reflect badly on the great work that UNIPAC are doing for the hobby.

Dan Crawford


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now, I'm a member of another forum (http://www.fishforums.net) but find this forum is better for my aquascaping plans.

Anyway... I ordered some Unipac Sumatra Driftwood from http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com after seeing the article in this month's PFK.

The parcel arrived today but don't think they've sent me the correct stuff.

They did say that online it was mis-priced and now is listed at over double what I paid, so I'm thinking they chucked anything into the box.

Below is a photo of one of the pieces but they all off similar wood.

As it was branded as 'Unipac' on their website I would of thought it would look something like what was shown on PFK. I do understand that wood is natural and each look different. Just wondering what people think when you see the wood as I'm planning to complain to them tomorrow.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Will make a nice door stop. 

But seems they have cocked up totally, isn't that a jumbo piece of driftwood, but not Sumatra wood.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jan 2008)

Definitely not Sumatra wood.


----------



## Superman (30 Jan 2008)

Cheers guys, I'll call them tomorrow.

I was so looking forward to finalising my plans tonight.   

Hopefully, they'll get it sorted out, if not can raise a dispute with my credit card company.


----------



## joanne (31 Jan 2008)

They did the same to me I waited 3 weeks and payed Â£10.00 postage i was hoping for something different.Let me know how you get on with them.

Heres one of my bits of wood


----------



## Superman (31 Jan 2008)

Just spoken to the fella at onlineaquariumstore.com

He said that the Sumatra Driftwood would take ages to come in and so have substituted that with some other wood. I did say that if it was substituted, I should of been notified.

We're trying to work out how to get the unwanted items back to him and will give me a full refund (including P&P).

Then he'll call me when some Sumatra Driftwood comes in and have agreed to pay the proper price when that comes in.

Anychance I could go direct to Unipac? if I could think I'd order a load and then sell it on the forums as people seem to be crying out for it.


----------



## Superman (2 Feb 2008)

Managed to pickup this today from Maidenhead Aquatics in Stockport. Although, World of Water had loads in too.


----------

